# Starduster left bent gear



## Duster6213 (Aug 17, 2017)

Looking for a left gear leg for Starduster Too... anyone have one? 
Selling airplane....180 hp PS5C....as is where is.. in South New Berlin NY... put a gear leg on it and fly away,19k


----------

